# Lebensmüde Heiliverrückte gesucht



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2006)

Zeit: September 2006 2-3 Wochen
Ort: Alaska, Bering See zwischen Homer und Aleuten
Boote: 1x 32', 1x40' je ca. 800PS mit geheizten Kajuten
Zielfisch: Heilbutt > 459lbs
Ausrüstung: vorhanden und ausreichend... 
Kosten? 2-3k€
Gesucht 1-2 Mitangler

Zum Hintergrund. Die beiden Bootseigner sind Heilbutt-Charter Besitzer, die auch mal angeln möchten. Im September flaut die Saison ab und sie stellen jeweils ein Boot zur Verfügung. Des weiteren kommen noch zwei Charter Kapitäne mit, die auch die Boote fahren. Die Boote sind mit max 4 Personen zum Schlafen ausgelegt. Steve hat mich gefragt ob ich mit 1 oder 2 Freunden mitkommen will. Boot ist kostenlos, gegen Spritbeteiligung.

Zielfisch ist der Monsterbutt. "Der WR ist zu schlagen, mann muss nur konsequent an die Sache rangehen"

Der Haken an der Sache ist das Wetter. Im September wird es rauher. D.h. es gibt keine Garantie, wann wir abfahren und wann wir wiederkommen, bzw. ob es überhaupt raus geht. Wenn nicht ,wird's auf 2007 verschoben. Für die Ortsansässigen kein Problem, für mich schon: 1500€ für das Flugticket und 4 Wochen Urlaub.

Ach ja. Das ist eine private Veranstaltung. Keine Garantien und auch keine Versicherung und vor allem auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Jetblack (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*



> vor allem auf eigene Gefahr.



Ja, "Gefahr" würde ich mich wirklich extrem aussetzen, wenn ich deswegen den Familiienurlaub platzen ließe ....

Mist - 2006 ist verplant!
Aber hört sich nach einer hammerharten Tour an!


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

Ich träum halt a bisserl davon!


----------



## Karstein (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

Passt haargenau in den Plan! 

Alex, lass uns mal bitte am 11.02. drüber schnacken, da ist ohnehin schon was Planerisches in meinem Kopp, allerdings für 2007 - habe es Jetblack grad gestern erst vertellt.


----------



## Dorschi (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

Mann da ist man mal 3 Wochen weg und schon wird einem der nächste Familienurlaub versauert! Da tropft mir aber der Zahn!


----------



## Südschwede1 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

Ich heb mir dieses Vorhaben noch für später auf, aber es steht schon recht weit oben auf der Prioritätenliste!


----------



## Frank 77 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

1500 Euronen für den Flug ist ein wenig zuviel. Das sollte auch für ca. 1000 drin sein!!!

gerade nochmal geschaut bei ca. 3 wochen Aufenthalt gibt' den Flug für knapp unter 800!!!


----------



## Sockeye (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heliverrückte gesucht*

@Frank

ich hab den Flug schon für 400€ bekommen...kalkulieren muss ich jedoch mit dem Maximalpreis, da ich nur kurzfristig buchen kann und der Rückflug eventuell verschoben werden muss, da wir zur Rückflugzeit möglicherweise in einer Bucht vor Kodiak festsitzen, weil dass Wetter weder die Rückfahrt, noch die Abholung durch ein Wasserflugzeug zulässt.


----------



## Frank 77 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heiliverrückte gesucht*

@sockeye

da hast Du natürlich recht. Bei der Planung kommt man dann doch wieder gut auf diese Summe. Hoffentlich hast Du GLÜCK UND bekommst das trotzdem etwas billiger.
Interesse hätte ich daran auch, aber gerade nicht die Portokasse für diese Reise!|rolleyes


----------



## Sockeye (12. November 2006)

*AW: Lebensmüde Heiliverrückte gesucht*

Die Tour wurde verschoben. Neuer Termin *22.-29.09.2007*
Diesen September waren die Boote komplett ausgebucht und konnten daher nicht aus dem Charter genommen werden - Business first..|uhoh: 

Letze Woche ist aber ein feines Schiffchen dazugekommen, damit steigen die Chancen für September..|supergri


----------

